# Costume?prop Help??????????



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Ok folks, the time has come to put your thinking caps on, or simply pull out that Old illusion costume out of your closet and give Bags a hand.........
I am creating a costume based on the illusion costume theory that has the wearer become a illusion and the costume it self is a static prop carrying the wearer in a box, anyone have any ideas on how this costume frame works?
The costume is for a very good friend of mine and I wont her to be fabulous, 
The Party theme this year is Circus of the SCARS and her costume will be a Killer Klown carrying a box with a lil Midget killer Klown in it, with her being the midget klown in the box...... she rejected my first idea of having a Groundskeeper/pooperscooper costume carrying a garbage can full of Elephant poop with her being a giannt pile of poop, I think that would have been GREAT!:xbones:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Make the Killer Klown a hunchback, and have him holding the box above his head, half-balanced on his back, and of course the midget in the box directly above. Let her use her real arms for the midget's arms, and her legs for the Killer Klown's legs. All the rest would simply be costume. Does that sound about right? Is that what you were asking?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I seen a costume that looked like a gorrila carrying a safari hunter in a cage. I would imagine that it has a harness kinda like the ones used by drummers in a marching band hidden under the clothes. and the arms of the gorrila were the supports to hold the upper gorrila half up.


----------

